# Plasterer looking for work.



## zippstar

Hello my names Paul
I moved to Dresden in 2012 with my girlfriend & baby girl. 
Right now im on a integration course right now, witch i have to attend by law witch not a problem. But i am itching to get back to work! 
I'm a plasterer by trade of 13 years and was wondering what the jobs are like? And how i get on the market?
Not wanting to sound bad but i have seen some of the German plastering and to be fair its not much cop!
I had my own company back in England and to say im at a bit of a loss is a understatement.
If there is anybody who can help with advice on what to do and who to maybe speak to i would be for ever grateful.


----------



## Nononymous

Have you trooped down to the Arbeitsamt? Presumably that's the place to start.


----------



## Tellus

The german word for plasterer is Stuckateur, have a look for it f.e. at Jobsuche | Ein Klick. Alle Jobs. Indeed, a job site.
Stuckateur are co-worker for paint jobs. So often painter and dry-lining companies (Trockenbau) looking for


----------



## James3214

Paul, we did discuss plastering jobs in the forum a while back.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ats-living-germany/65296-plastering-jobs.html
Good luck in your search.


----------



## zippstar

Thanks everyone for your advice and that.
I'll start looking now see what i can find. Thanks again.


----------



## Ld20

zippstar said:


> Hello my names Paul
> I moved to Dresden in 2012 with my girlfriend & baby girl.
> Right now im on a integration course right now, witch i have to attend by law witch not a problem. But i am itching to get back to work!
> I'm a plasterer by trade of 13 years and was wondering what the jobs are like? And how i get on the market?
> Not wanting to sound bad but i have seen some of the German plastering and to be fair its not much cop!
> I had my own company back in England and to say im at a bit of a loss is a understatement.
> If there is anybody who can help with advice on what to do and who to maybe speak to i would be for ever grateful.


Hi Paul
I am new also recently moving to Germany. I have just posted a request for a uk plasterer. The only problem is that you are a bit far from me, not sure how you would feel about that?
Cheers
Lyndon


----------



## zippstar

Ld20 said:


> Hi Paul
> I am new also recently moving to Germany. I have just posted a request for a uk plasterer. The only problem is that you are a bit far from me, not sure how you would feel about that?
> Cheers
> Lyndon


Hello Lyndon, 

Thank you for the message. Sounds interesting, what job kind of job is going down your part of the world? 

Private or firm? Traveling is not to much of a bother i have a car, and back in the UK i traveled as far as Blackpool to do a job.
Even north France twice, that was fun.

If you would like to let me know maybe i could help out.

Thanks Paul


----------



## Ld20

zippstar said:


> Hello Lyndon,
> 
> Thank you for the message. Sounds interesting, what job kind of job is going down your part of the world?
> 
> Private or firm? Traveling is not to much of a bother i have a car, and back in the UK i traveled as far as Blackpool to do a job.
> Even north France twice, that was fun.
> 
> If you would like to let me know maybe i could help out.
> 
> Thanks Paul


Brilliant! On my way to work so I'll contact you later today or tomorrow at latest. Thankyou!


----------



## Ld20

zippstar said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice and that.
> I'll start looking now see what i can find. Thanks again.


Hi
Just in case you missed it I sent a private message. Let me know what you think.
LD


----------



## zippstar

Hello 

I did try to send you a private message.
It's not worked so i'll try again.


----------



## expatgal

zippstar said:


> Hello
> 
> I did try to send you a private message.
> It's not worked so i'll try again.


Rules are listed above, you will need to post five (5) times in the forums before you are allowed to pm.


----------



## Ld20

zippstar said:


> Hello
> 
> I did try to send you a private message.
> It's not worked so i'll try again.


No not recieved. I think there is some limit that you must post 5 good posts if you are new before the private message is allowed.


----------



## Ld20

expatgal said:


> Rules are listed above, you will need to post five (5) times in the forums before you are allowed to pm.


Thankyou. It now makes sense, appreciate your help!


----------



## expatgal

Ld20 said:


> Thankyou. It now makes sense, appreciate your help!



I believe you BOTH will need to post five times, to send and receive a pm.


----------



## zippstar

Hello Lyndon

Just sent you a message i hope it's in your inbox.


----------



## zippstar

Note to ones self!

Read the Rules


----------



## 954322

Hi Paul, im ex UK with flats in Jena, not so far from you. Ive a lot of work to be done, plastering and decorating mainly. Drywall too. Are you still up for new jobs close to your new home? Best Regards Oliver


----------

